# Glass repair for a table



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I have another question concerning repairs, the glass in the coffee table is cracked, and I need to repair it before I leave, anybody knows a place where I can find a glass repairer?  (I tried with the bowab but he is recommending me a very expensive place)


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

gcortez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have another question concerning repairs, the glass in the coffee table is cracked, and I need to repair it before I leave, anybody knows a place where I can find a glass repairer?  (I tried with the bowab but he is recommending me a very expensive place)


Difficult to actually repair glass, but reasonably cheap to have it replaced here. I use a place in Rehab, right up at the top of the Souq area, behind the supermarket and next to a fish shop. They speak a bit of English and will not charge an outrageous price, even if you do not try and haggle.

Good luck


----------

